# Morritts reduces internet rates - wow!



## Cynthia (May 7, 2006)

According to Morritts website:

"Morritt’s Introduces Brand New Wireless and Business Centre Rates!

Morritt’s is proud to announce that starting May 1, 2006 the Wireless and Business Centre rates will be DRAMATICALLY REDUCED to better service our owners and guests! Morritt’s new Wireless and Business Centre rates will beat all local prices! 

All Wireless & Business Centre users please call through to the Front Desk to acquire passwords even with Complimentary Wireless usage. The new rates for our Golden Turtle Club Members and Non-Golden Turtle Club members and guests, the rates can be viewed below".

Morritt's New Wireless and Business Centre Rates:  

Golden Turtle Club Member - Wireless in Room - Free with code  
                       - Daily/Weekly Rates (2 Hr Limit/Day) - $10/week or $2/day  

Non Golden Turtle Club and Guests - Wireless in Room - $10/week with code  
                        - Daily/Weekly Rates (2 Hr Limit/Day) - $20/week or $4/day  

Previous Rates
Business Centre: $2/15 minutes, $4/30 minutes, $8/hour
Wireless in Room: $12/day, $24/3 days, $75/week 

See Morritts.com for more details.


----------

